# Kaweco nib units and grip sections?



## yaroslaw (Jul 16, 2013)

So far it goes into custom pen making (CPP.

I've found few sources of Kaweco FP nib units (nib-feed-holder) and Kaweco Sport grip section, usual and also calligrafic nibs.

Nibs for Kaweco are made by Bock. Both variants cost almost twice lower then Bock or JoWo assemblies, around 6-7 pounds ($9-11) without VAT (for outsiders, like me. Looks like it is #5 nib.

Anyone can measure dimensions/thread size on those? Would be perfect donor for custom pens for twice as low as Bock/Jowo with a Bock nib (actually, for the price of single nib)! Or am I missing anything?


----------



## sdmason (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been using the jowo #5 tap for the Kaweco 060 nibs so that would be 6.5x.5.
Jetpens has the nib units for USD 10.50 to 13.50  in a variety of sizes and finishes. 

Best regards,
 Scott


----------



## yaroslaw (Jul 31, 2013)

What about a whole grip section of Lamy Sport? What can be threads?

I've also seen them on JetPens.


----------

